# adding commercial wine to homemade blackberry wine



## anniem (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi, I followed a blackberry wine recipe that has produced a rather weak, thin wine. I've racked a couple of times, and it is getting close to being clear enough to bottle. I tried a small glass of it, and found that although the flavor of blackberries comes through, it is still slightly too sweet and definitely not full bodied enough for my taste. I added a bit of shiraz wine(from a store bought bottle) to my glass of homemade, and was pleased with this taste. It added just enough body and adjusted the sweetness...my question is...can I do this with the whole batch? Add say, one gallon store bought wine to a homemade fruit wine, and then bottle it? Or is this something that should not be done? I


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Oct 20, 2009)

go ahead with it. merlot mixes well with blackberry, imo.

*any wine can be mix after fermentation*. in fact, many "ok" or "good" wines mix with another "ok" wine can make a great wine. certain flavors meld well and compliment each other.

you have just done something we do all the time! we mix our own wines, though. 

easy way to find out how much is needed. take a measuring cup. add a certain amount of the blackberry and then fill a small amount of other wine. not the ratio. repeat until you find the right ratio. then just multiply the amounts. 

if you need conversions of volume, just google the two measures and there's conversion sites for it.


----------



## anniem (Oct 20, 2009)

*whew*

Thanks! I thought you guys might just tell me to hit the road after asking that question!  I would prefer to blend it with another homemade wine, but am also making some hard cider and just don't have enough containers right now to start something else (and the fruit season here in Maine is over)! So, to my next question. When I add a commercial wine, do I have to add anything else before I bottle the wine? So far, it's just been fruit, sugar and yeast...no other additives. I find this process a little daunting, as I don't want to poison my wine drinking friends and family (been careful to sanitize sanitize sanitize)..I have a hydrometer and all of the other ecoutrements, but really haven't used them. I took readings on my cider, but didn't even KNOW I should be taking readings on my blackberry wine! I got the recipe from a friend and it was just a time will tell type of thing....


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 20, 2009)

Mid is right, I hear many of the group doing this "blending". It'll be just fine.

One thing we see and talk about in here is recipes that quite frankly don't call for enough fruit or berries( weight-wise) for alot of recipes. This can definitely contribute to a "weak" wine.

I don't think you'd be wrong to mix this batch with something else to get what you like.

Troy


----------



## Wade E (Oct 20, 2009)

Yep, Ive done it a few times myself except I made both wines. One was a Blackberry Cab.


----------



## anniem (Oct 21, 2009)

I replied before but I lost it in the cyber world, I think  Thanks for all your replies! I thought you'd definitely kick me out of this forum for wanting to contaminate my homemade with storebought! I have a couple of questions. Aside from the fruit, sugar and yeast, I haven't added anything to my blackberry wine. (I used b brite to sanitize everything). Although it has cleared...I would still like a little more clarity to the wine. When I am ready to bottle it (with the store bought added in), do I need to add anything else? This is the part I find confusing. The recipe I used (by the bye, my FIRST endeavor into the world of wine making) basically was a time based recipe...no readings (I have since gotten a hydrometer). And yes, I agree, there was not enough fruit added. After comparing this recipe to the others I have found online since, the fruit could have been at least doubled. 
So, after being long winded...what I want to know is should I add anything to the wine before bottling it? Do I need the 'mixed' wine to age more after I add the store bought? AND
I have started a hard cider. The wine guy in our area suggested I pitch an ale yeast into the fresh pressed cider...which I did...it has been fermenting for almost two weeks. When it stops, should I add anything to that? And do I have to let that sit and bulk age, or can I bottle it? I would like to make some 'still' and some sparkly(I have Pabst long necked beer bottles for this) and would like the product to be clear not cloudy...


----------



## anniem (Oct 21, 2009)

eplied before but I lost it in the cyber world, I think  Thanks for all your replies! I thought you'd definitely kick me out of this forum for wanting to contaminate my homemade with storebought! I have a couple of questions. Aside from the fruit, sugar and yeast, I haven't added anything to my blackberry wine. (I used b brite to sanitize everything). Although it has cleared...I would still like a little more clarity to the wine. When I am ready to bottle it (with the store bought added in), do I need to add anything else? This is the part I find confusing. The recipe I used (by the bye, my FIRST endeavor into the world of wine making) basically was a time based recipe...no readings (I have since gotten a hydrometer). And yes, I agree, there was not enough fruit added. After comparing this recipe to the others I have found online since, the fruit could have been at least doubled. 
So, after being long winded...what I want to know is should I add anything to the wine before bottling it? Do I need the 'mixed' wine to age more after I add the store bought? AND
I have started a hard cider. The wine guy in our area suggested I pitch an ale yeast into the fresh pressed cider...which I did...it has been fermenting for almost two weeks. When it stops, should I add anything to that? And do I have to let that sit and bulk age, or can I bottle it? I would like to make some 'still' and some sparkly(I have Pabst long necked beer bottles for this) and would like the product to be clear not cloudy...


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Oct 21, 2009)

for the blackberry. no need to add anything if you are not re-sweeting it in the end! just mix in the right amounts of each to taste and bottle. for clarity, time is your best friend. if your best friend isn't on your side, use some bentonite OR super kleer. I prefer bentonite as it's a clay based additive and simply settles out in time. super kleer is super fast, but is a fish additive. i have used both. if it's "kinda clearing" but really slow, the bentonite will work, just takes a lil while (1~3 weeks). if that doesn't work, the super kleer works in days. 

for the cider. what was the starting SG? if you did not add any sugar or wine additives, it might not be the greatest. adding banana or raisens really helps apple wine out by adding body. usually not enough acid in the wine either. a great investment is a good acid tester ($80+). the cheapo's don't work as good or last. i found many recipes were off with acid as all fruit is not created equal!


----------



## winemanden (Oct 22, 2009)

Don't worry, you may be adding a commercial to your own wine but it will be your unique blend. If it's good, be proud of it, no one in the world will have the same. Best of luck,
Regards, Winemanden.


----------



## anniem (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank you all for your help! Midwest Vintner, my starting SG for the cider was 1.050. It has been bubbling for almost two weeks...can I add raisins at this point? It is still very cloudy looking...like cider...I assume will this clear out in time...or I could use bentonite
(I am going to purchase some bentonite for my blackberry wine...)
Seems as though there must be a bunch of people making some god awful wine out there...both of the recipes I used I found online and both had rave reviews...I don't get it?!? I followed the recipes exactly...and through this forum I have found that they just aren't quite right! It's a live and learn thing, I guess...and fortunately, I will drink almost anything


----------



## anniem (Oct 23, 2009)

*Wow*

I added my favorite shiraz to my blackberry wine and WOW , it is just outstanding!!! The blackberry flavor is there, the sweetness is gone and the shiraz created a wonderful depth! I am thrilled with my first attempt at winemaking, and really must thank you all for your suggestions and support (the academy award speech). I would never have dared to add a commercial wine without input...and as winemanden said...it is the only wine in the world that tastes this way! My friends and family tasted it and all want their own bottles!!! Happy me! :


----------

